# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  nhận cắt laser fiber tại Ha Nội

## haminhduc

Chào các  bác. Sau thơi gian tập tọe lắp dựng plasma cnc, em thấy plasma ko giải quyết được các yêu cầu gia công tinh xảo, em đã quyết định đâu tư con laser fiber 1kw. Các bác có nhu cầu cắt laser và chấn tạo hinh liên hệ em nhé. Website laservietnhat.com.vn
Em ở Hà Nội

----------

